
Ask HN: Is it possible to build a B2B product without any industry experience? - googlycooly
Any known examples of such founders who built B2B products without industry experience?
======
Lorenz-Kraft
I would say no. The ideal B2B product may look "easy to make", but making is
only part of it.

